# من اى شجره انت؟



## +bent el malek+ (8 فبراير 2009)

من أي شجرة أنت
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



​ 
من20 ديسمبر إلى 1 يناير .....شجرة التفاح
من2يناير إلى 11 يناير .. . . . شجرة تنوب
من12 يناير إلى 24 يناير . . . شجرة الدردار
من25 يناير إلى 3 فبراير ... شجرة سرو
من4 فبراير إلى 8 فبراير ……..شجرة حور
من9 فبراير إلى 18 فبراير . . . شجرة الأرز
من19 فبراير إلى 28 فبراير . . . شجرة صنوبر
من1 مارس إلى 10 مارس ... الشّجرة صفصاف
من11 مارس إلى 20 مارس . . . شجرة كلس
21 مارس . ............ ......... ...... . شجرة البلّوط
من 22مارس إلى 31 مارس . . . شجرة البندق
من1 إبريل إلى 10 أبريل . . . شجرة لسان العصفور
من11 إبريل إلى 20 أبريل . . شجرة قيقب
من21 أبريل إلى 30 أبريل . . . شجرة جوز
من1 مايو إلى 14 مايو. . . شجرة الحور
من15 مايو إلى 24 مايو . . . شجرة الكستناء
من 25مايو إلى 3 يونيو . . . شجرة رمادية
من 4يونيو إلى 13 يونيو . . . شجرة نّير
من14 يونيو إلى 23 يونيو . . . الشّجرة تين
من24 يونيو . . . شجرة البتول
من25 يونيو 4 يوليو . . . شجرة التفاح
من5 يوليو إلى 14 يوليو . . . شجرة تنّوب
من15 يوليو 1إلى 25 يوليو ... شجرة دردار
من 26يوليو إلى 4 أغسطس ... شجرة سرو
من5 أغسطس إلى 13 أغسطس . . . شجرة حور
من14 أغسطس إلى 23 أغسطس . . . شجرة الأرز
من24 أغسطس إلى 2 سبتمبر . . . شجرة صنوبر
من 3سبتمبر إلى 12 سبتمبر . . . الشّجرة صفصاف
من13 سبتمبر إلى 22 سبتمبر . . شجرة كلس
من 23سبتمبر . . . شجرة الزيتون
من24 سبتمبر إلى تشرين 3 أكتوبر . . . شجرة البندق
من4 أكتوبر إلى 13 أكتوبر . . . شجرة لسان عصفور
من14 أكتوبر إلى 23 أكتوبر . . . شجرة قيقب
من 24 أكتوبر إلى 11 نوفمبر . . . شجرة الجوز
من12 نوفمبر إلى 21 نوفمبر .. . . شجرة الكستناء
من22 نوفمبر إلى 1 ديسمبر . . . شجرة الرمادية
من2 ديسمبر إلى 11 ديسمبر . . . شجرة شجرة نّير
من12 ديسمبر إلى 21 ديسمبر . . . الشجرة تين
من22 ديسمبر . . شجرة الزيتون
شجرة التفاح:​ 
البنية الضعيفة فيه الكثير من السّحر الجاذبية يتصف بهالة لطيفة
حساس ومغامر ويحب الغزل يعيش دائماً حالة من الحب يحتاج أن يكون حبيب ومحبوب
شريك مقدام كريم جداً يملك مواهب علمية يعيش يومه خالي البال وفيلسوف وخيالي .
شجرة التنوب:​ 
الغامض ذواق بدرجة غير عادية صاحب كرامة يحب أي شئ عنيد مزاجي
جميل يميل إلى الأنانية ولكنه يهتم بالمقربين منه بالأحرى الأكبر منه طموح جداً
ودؤوب وموهوب ولكنه لا يرضي الحبيبة لديه العديد من الصدقات والعديد من الأعداء
و شخص يمكن الاعتماد عليه .
شجرة الدردار:​ 
حبوب وجميل وأنيق ورومانسي ويحب البحر والطبيعة والسنو البارد وطير الوقواق والزنبقة وهايدي وسالي وتسالي يميل الى الهدوء والجو الهادي من يصادقه فهو سعيد الحظ انسان رقيق الشعور ناعم نبيل وعقلاني شكله لطيف يملك ذوق في اللبس معتدل الطلبات
الآخرين مبتهج يفضل أن يقود لا أن ينقاد شريك أمين
ومخلص ويحب أن يعرف جميع المواقف ويعطي قرارات عن الآخرين صاحب عقل نبيل وكريم ويملك روح الدعابة وعملي وأكثر من كده ايه، فديت أنا الدرداء هذا.
شجرة السرو:​ 
الإخلاص ذو بنية قوية و متكيف يأخذ ما تمنحه له الحياةَ متفاءل
ويمتلى سعادة يحب المال والمدح يكره الوحدة حبيب عاطفي الذي لا يمكن أن يكون
حبيب عاطفي ومن الصعب أرضاه مخلص حاد الطبع ومتزمت ومهمل.
شجرة الأرز:​ 
جماله نادر يعرف كيف يتكيف يحب الرفاهية والصحة الجيدة وليس خجول
يميل أن يستصغر الأخرين .
يتمتع بصحة جيدة واثق من نفسه لحوح غير صبور يرغب من أن يلفت نظر الآخرين يملك
مواهب عديدة مكافح متفاءل بشكل صحي ينتظر حب صادق يستطيع أن يتخذ القرارات
بسرعة.
شجرة صنوبرِ​ 
الدقيق يحب الرفقة الملائمة له نشيط جداً يعرف كيف يجعل الحياة
مريحة طبيعي رفيق جيد ولكنه نادراً ما يكون مرافق جيد ولكنه نادراً ما يكون
ودود يقع في الحب بسهوله وبشكل عنيف ثم سريعاً ما يتوقف عن هذا الحب بنفس
السرعة خيباته وفشله العديدة جعله مثالي جدير بالثقة وعملي .
شجرة الصفصاف:​ 
السوداوي جميل ولكنه ملئ بالتشاؤم جذاب يملك ذوقاً حسناً وعاشق
للجمال والسفر حالم لا يعرف الراحة لا يحب النزوات صادق يمكن أن يؤثر في
الآخرين ولكن من الصعب العيش معه يطلب الكثير لديه حاسة جيدة يعاني من الحب
ولكنه أحياناً يجد الشريك الذي يستطيع أن يعتمد عليه .
شجرة الكلسِ:​ 
الشّك يقبل ما تقدمه له الحياة
يكره القتال إجهاد وعمل يميل إِلى الكسلِ والتسيب، ناعم ولين يضحي من أجل
الأصدقاء يتمتع بمواهب عديدة ولكنه لا يتمسك بوحدة منها حتى تزهر دائماً شديد
الغيرة ومخلص.
شجرة البلوط:​ 
طبيعي ونشيط شجاع وقوي وصارم ومستقل وحساس لا يحب التغير يضع
قدماه على الأرض أنه شخص صاحب الأفعال.
شجرة البندقِ:
الاستثنائي ساحر وسهل ومتفهم يعرف كيف يعطي أنطباع جيداً لدى
الآخرين شخصية نشيطة في الحفلات الاجتماعية يملك شعبية مزاجي ومحب صاحب نزوات
صادق وشريك متسامح ويملك إحساس دقيق في الحكم.
شجرة لسان العصفور:
الحساسية ملئ بالسحر والابتهاج موهوب خالي من الأنانية يحب
أن يلفت الانتباه يحب الحياة عاطفي ملي بالحركة لا يعرف الراحة قلق إلى درجة
المرض سواء كان مستقل أو تابع ذواق جيد فنان سريع الغضب عاطفي رفيق جيد لا
يسامح بسهولة .
شجرةالقبقب:​ 
استقلال العقلِ أنه شخص غير عادي ملي بالخيال والأصالة خجول
ومتحفظ طموح فخور ويحترم نفسه متعطش للتجارب الجديدة أحياناً عصبي المزاج فيه
العديد من العقد يملك ذاكرة جيدة يتعلم بسهولة معقد من الحب يحب أن يكون موضع
إعجاب .
شجرة الجوزِ:​ 
العاطفة صارم غريب وملي بالتناقضات أحياناً يكون أناني وعدواني
نبيل واسع الأفق ردوده غير متوقعه تلقائي وعفوي طموح بشكل لا محدود لا يملك
مرونة شريك صعب المراس لا يعرف الحب بصفة دائمة وشريك نادر متكبر أحياناً مبدع
استراتيجي شديد الغيرة والغضب لا يعرف المساومات.
شجرة الحور:​ 
القلق يحب أن يتزين كثيراً غير واثق من سلوكه شجاع عند الضرورة
يحتاج الراحة والصفاء في محيطه صعب إرضاءه غالباً وحيد مولع بالفن والطبيعة يحب
التنظيم و يميل إلى الفلسفة يمكن الاعتماد عليه في أي موقف يأخذ المشاركة بشكل
جدي .
شجرة الكستناءِ:​ 
الأمانة جماله غير عادي لا يفضل أن يكون موضع إعجاب لديه إحساس
جيد بالتطور والعدالة مرح دبلوماسي حيوي لكن في رفقته حساس وسريع الغضب أحياناً
يتفوق في تصرفاته على الأخرين يحب مرة واحدة ولكنه يواجه صعوبات في فهم الشريك
الشجرة الرمادية:​ 
الطّموح جذاب بشكل غير عادي مرح مندفع حيوي كثير المطالب لا
يهتم بالنقد طموح و ذكي و موهوب يحب أن يؤمن بالقضاء والقدر يمكن أن يكون أناني
أنه شخص محل ثقة ويمكن الاعتماد عليه بشكل كبير حبيب مخلص ومتعقل ويتحكم في
قلبه وعقله و يأخذ المشاركة بشكل جدي .
شجرة النير:​ 
الذواق جماله هادئ يهتم بمظهره ويتمتع بذوق جيد يميل إلى الأنا
يصنع الحياة المريحة والمحتملة يميل إلى المعقول يبحث عن الشفقة والتقدير
والشريك العاطفي يحلم بحبيب غير عادي ونادراً ما يكون سعيداً بمشاعره يشك في
معظم الناس ومطلقاً لا يكون متأكد من القرارات ولكنه واعي جداً.
شجرة التين:​ 
الحساسية حساس قوي جداً، عنيد نوعاً ما مستقل لا يسمح بالتناقضات
أو المجادلات، يحب الحياة والأطفال والعائلة والحيوانات وخاصة الفراشة يتصف
بروح الدعابة والتسيب والكسل ويملك موهبة علمية وذكاء.
شجرة البتول:​ 
الإلهام مرح وجذاب وأنيق وودود بسيط ومتواضع ومعتدل لا يحب
الإفراط في الشئ يمقت الرذيلة يحب الحياة بالشكل طبيعي وهادئ أنه شخص ليس عاطفي
كثيراً يمتلى بالخيال وقليل الطموح يخلق الهدوء ويرضى بالوضع.​ 
شجرة الزيتون:​ 
الحكمة يحب الشمس مشاعره جميلة ودافئة واقي متوازن يتجنب العدوات والعنف متسام​


----------



## BishoRagheb (8 فبراير 2009)

*روووووووووووعة 
مجهود جميل
ياماااناااا
ربنا يباركك 

انا بقي الارز
هو فيه حاجات مظبوطة
بس جزء استصغار الاخرين دي
نووووووووووووووووووو
لايستهن احد بحداثتك
وكما تدين تدان

شكرا ياجميل لتعبك
وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## +bent el malek+ (8 فبراير 2009)

bishoragheb قال:


> *روووووووووووعة ​*
> 
> *مجهود جميل*
> *ياماااناااا*
> ...


ميرسى يا بيشو على ردك الجميل دة


----------



## rana1981 (8 فبراير 2009)

*موضوع جميل انا طلعت من شجر الحور
شكرا عالموضوع*​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (8 فبراير 2009)

انا شجرة التفاح
ميرسىىىىىىىىىى اختى على الموضوع العسل دا ​


----------



## zezza (8 فبراير 2009)

> شجرة الجوزِ:
> 
> العاطفة صارم غريب وملي بالتناقضات أحياناً يكون أناني وعدواني
> نبيل واسع الأفق ردوده غير متوقعه تلقائي وعفوي طموح بشكل لا محدود لا يملك
> ...



:36_11_13:

مش مشكلة اللى نعرفه احسن من اللى مانعرفهوش
جوز جوز حد لاقى هههههه


----------



## kalimooo (8 فبراير 2009)

شكرااااا يا مانا ان طلعت شجرة البندق


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (8 فبراير 2009)

من 26يوليو إلى 4 أغسطس ... شجرة سرو
شجرة السرو:

الإخلاص ذو بنية قوية و متكيف يأخذ ما تمنحه له الحياةَ متفاءل
ويمتلى سعادة يحب المال والمدح يكره الوحدة حبيب عاطفي الذي لا يمكن أن يكون
حبيب عاطفي ومن الصعب أرضاه مخلص حاد الطبع ومتزمت ومهمل.
*مش فاهمه يعنى ايه شجرة السرو اصلا 
ميرسى يا مانا مانا*


----------



## +bent el malek+ (8 فبراير 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> *موضوع جميل انا طلعت من شجر الحور*​
> 
> 
> *شكرا عالموضوع*​


ميرسى يا rana على ردك الجميل دة


----------



## +bent el malek+ (8 فبراير 2009)

خاطى ونادم قال:


> انا شجرة التفاح​
> 
> ميرسىىىىىىىىىى اختى على الموضوع العسل دا ​


 ميرسى ليكى انتى على ردك الجميل دة


----------



## +bent el malek+ (8 فبراير 2009)

zezza قال:


> :36_11_13:
> 
> مش مشكلة اللى نعرفه احسن من اللى مانعرفهوش
> جوز جوز حد لاقى هههههه


 
ميرسى على ردك وعلى رايك جوز جوز  ههههههههه


----------



## +bent el malek+ (8 فبراير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> شكرااااا يا مانا ان طلعت شجرة البندق


----------



## sosana (8 فبراير 2009)

> شجرة الحور:
> 
> القلق يحب أن يتزين كثيراً غير واثق من سلوكه شجاع عند الضرورة
> يحتاج الراحة والصفاء في محيطه صعب إرضاءه غالباً وحيد مولع بالفن والطبيعة يحب
> التنظيم و يميل إلى الفلسفة يمكن الاعتماد عليه في أي موقف يأخذ المشاركة بشكل



ميرسي اوووي على الموضوع الجميل ده
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## +bent el malek+ (8 فبراير 2009)

sosana قال:


> ميرسي اوووي على الموضوع الجميل ده
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


 ميرسى يا sosana على ردك الجميل دة ويا رب اكون دايما عند حسن ظنك


----------



## +bent el malek+ (8 فبراير 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> من 26يوليو إلى 4 أغسطس ... شجرة سرو
> شجرة السرو:
> 
> الإخلاص ذو بنية قوية و متكيف يأخذ ما تمنحه له الحياةَ متفاءل
> ...


ميرسى لردك يا كوكى شجرة السرور او اى شجرة يعنى دة نوع من انواع الشجر بس حسب تاريخ ميلادك ما يوافق مع انهى شجرة فيهم


----------



## Tota Christ (8 فبراير 2009)

شجرة الكلسِ:[/CENTER]

الشّك يقبل ما تقدمه له الحياة
يكره القتال إجهاد وعمل يميل إِلى الكسلِ والتسيب، ناعم ولين يضحي من أجل
الأصدقاء يتمتع بمواهب عديدة ولكنه لا يتمسك بوحدة منها حتى تزهر دائماً شديد
الغيرة ومخلص.

شكرا يا مانا على الموضوع الجميل ده بس انا مبملش للكسل يلا مش مهم


----------



## + بريسكلا + (9 فبراير 2009)

من15 مايو إلى 24 مايو . . . شجرة الكستناء
الأمانة جماله غير عادي لا يفضل أن يكون موضع إعجاب لديه إحساس
جيد بالتطور والعدالة مرح دبلوماسي حيوي لكن في رفقته حساس وسريع الغضب أحياناً
يتفوق في تصرفاته على الأخرين يحب مرة واحدة ولكنه يواجه صعوبات في فهم الشريك​
*ميرسى مانا موضوع جميييييييل​*


----------



## +bent el malek+ (9 فبراير 2009)

+ بريسكلا + قال:


> من15 مايو إلى 24 مايو . . . شجرة الكستناء​
> 
> الأمانة جماله غير عادي لا يفضل أن يكون موضع إعجاب لديه إحساس
> جيد بالتطور والعدالة مرح دبلوماسي حيوي لكن في رفقته حساس وسريع الغضب أحياناً
> ...


ميرسى يا بريسكلا على ردك الجميل دة


----------



## just member (10 فبراير 2009)

من 4يونيو إلى 13 يونيو . . . شجرة نّير

شجرة النير:

الذواق جماله هادئ يهتم بمظهره ويتمتع بذوق جيد يميل إلى الأنا
يصنع الحياة المريحة والمحتملة يميل إلى المعقول يبحث عن الشفقة والتقدير
والشريك العاطفي يحلم بحبيب غير عادي ونادراً ما يكون سعيداً بمشاعره يشك في
معظم الناس ومطلقاً لا يكون متأكد من القرارات ولكنه واعي جداً



ميرسى على الشجرة الجميلة دى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2009)

> من21 أبريل إلى 30 أبريل . . . شجرة جوز





> شجرة الجوزِ:
> 
> 
> العاطفة صارم غريب وملي بالتناقضات أحياناً يكون أناني وعدواني
> ...


*مش عارفه بقى صح ولا لا
الناس هى اللى تحكم مش انا ههههههه
ميرسى يا قمرررررر ومستنين المزيد *


----------



## vemy (11 فبراير 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااا على تعبك ......بس فين شجرة لسان العصفور


----------



## vemy (11 فبراير 2009)

سورىىىىىىىىى يا مانا الظاهر انى ظلمتك ....انا لقيت الشكرة بتاعتى خلاص


----------



## +bent el malek+ (12 فبراير 2009)

vemy قال:


> سورىىىىىىىىى يا مانا الظاهر انى ظلمتك ....انا لقيت الشكرة بتاعتى خلاص


 ولا يهمك المهم انة يكون الموضوع عجبك وميرسى لردك ليا


----------



## vemy (12 فبراير 2009)

طبعا الموضوع عجبنى هى دى محتاجة كلام


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (12 فبراير 2009)

*من24 أغسطس إلى 2 سبتمبر . . . شجرة صنوبر
شجرة صنوبرِ


الدقيق يحب الرفقة الملائمة له نشيط جداً يعرف كيف يجعل الحياة
مريحة طبيعي رفيق جيد ولكنه نادراً ما يكون مرافق جيد ولكنه نادراً ما يكون
ودود يقع في الحب بسهوله وبشكل عنيف ثم سريعاً ما يتوقف عن هذا الحب بنفس
السرعة خيباته وفشله العديدة جعله مثالي جدير بالثقة وعملي ​*
*ميرسى يا مانا موضوع جميييييييل
ومجهود رائع 
ربنا يبارك تعبك​*


----------



## +bent el malek+ (12 فبراير 2009)

bent el3dra قال:


> *من24 أغسطس إلى 2 سبتمبر . . . شجرة صنوبر​*
> *شجرة صنوبرِ*​
> 
> *الدقيق يحب الرفقة الملائمة له نشيط جداً يعرف كيف يجعل الحياة*
> ...


 ميرسى ربنا يخليكى ليا يا بت العذراء 
تحميكى وتحافظ عليكى


----------



## +bent el malek+ (12 فبراير 2009)

come with me قال:


> من 4يونيو إلى 13 يونيو . . . شجرة نّير
> 
> شجرة النير:
> 
> ...


 ميرسى لردك الجميل دة


----------



## +bent el malek+ (12 فبراير 2009)

tota christ قال:


> شجرة الكلسِ:[/center]
> 
> الشّك يقبل ما تقدمه له الحياة
> يكره القتال إجهاد وعمل يميل إِلى الكسلِ والتسيب، ناعم ولين يضحي من أجل
> ...



 معلش يا قمر انا عارفة انى الشجرة ظلمتك اخص عليها ههههههه
وحشاااااااااااااااانى يا توتا​


----------



## SALVATION (12 فبراير 2009)

_روعه موضوعك مانا
مشكوره كتيييييييييير​_


----------



## +bent el malek+ (12 فبراير 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _روعه موضوعك مانا​_
> 
> _مشكوره كتيييييييييير_​


 ميرسى قوى يا تونى على ردك الجميل يا رب دايما اكون عند حسن ظنك


----------



## Coptic MarMar (26 فبراير 2009)

> شجرة التنوب:
> 
> 
> الغامض ذواق بدرجة غير عادية صاحب كرامة يحب أي شئ عنيد مزاجي
> ...



ياااااااالهوى شلفطينى يا مانااااااا ههههههه

فى حاجات بجد وحاجات لالالالالالا خالص

مش انا هههه

ميرسى ياحبيبتى ​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (7 يوليو 2009)

marmar_maroo قال:


> ياااااااالهوى شلفطينى يا مانااااااا ههههههه​
> 
> فى حاجات بجد وحاجات لالالالالالا خالص​
> مش انا هههه​
> ...


ههههههه خلاص الكلام الى معجبكيش قليلى الغهولك من الشجرة كلها 
احنا عندنا كام مرمر بس
ربنا يبارك حياتك يا قمرة​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 يوليو 2009)

> شجرة الكستناءِ:
> 
> 
> الأمانة جماله غير عادي لا يفضل أن يكون موضع إعجاب لديه إحساس
> ...


 
كله صح 

ماعدا نقطه واحده 

شكرا ليكى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (10 يوليو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> كله صح ​
> 
> ماعدا نقطه واحده ​
> شكرا ليكى ​
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


 ميرسى يا كوكو لردك للموضوع 
بس بخصوص النقطة بقى متخدتش فى بالك 
منها ههههه 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 أغسطس 2009)

*انت من انهي شجره*

_* انت من انهي شجره

من20 ديسمبر إلى 1 يناير .... شجرة التفاح 
من2يناير إلى 11 يناير . . . . شجرة تنوب 
من12 يناير إلى 24 يناير . . . شجرة الدردار 
من25 يناير إلى 3 فبراير ... شجرة سرو 
من4 فبراير إلى 8 فبراير ... شجرة حور 
من9 فبراير إلى 18 فبراير . . . شجرة الأرز 
من19 فبراير إلى 28 فبراير . . . شجرة صنوبر 
من1 مارس إلى 10 مارس ... الشّجرة صفصاف 
من11 مارس إلى 20 مارس . . . شجرة كلس 
من21 مارس . . . شجرة البلّوط 
من 22مارس إلى 31 مارس . . . شجرة البندق 
من1 إبريل إلى 10 أبريل . . . شجرة لسان العصفور 
من11 إبريل إلى 20 أبريل . . شجرة قيقب 
من21 أبريل إلى 30 أبريل . . . شجرة جوز 
من1 مايو إلى 14 مايو. . . شجرة الحور 
من15 مايو إلى 24 مايو . . . شجرة ال**تناء 
من 25مايو إلى 3 يونيو . . . شجرة رمادية 
من 4يونيو إلى 13 يونيو . . . شجرة نّير 
من14 يونيو إلى 23 يونيو . . . الشّجرة تين 
من24 يونيو . . . شجرة البتول 
من25 يونيو 4 يوليو . . . شجرة التفاح 
من5 يوليو إلى 14 يوليو . . . شجرة تنّوب <<<    
من15 يوليو 1إلى 25 يوليو ... شجرة دردار 
من 26يوليو إلى 4 أغسطس ... شجرة سرو 
من5 أغسطس إلى 13 أغسطس . . . شجرة حور 
من14 أغسطس إلى 23 أغسطس . . . شجرة الأرز 
من24 أغسطس إلى 2 سبتمبر . . . شجرة صنوبر 
من 3سبتمبر إلى 12 سبتمبر . . . الشّجرة صفصاف 
من13 سبتمبر إلى 22 سبتمبر . . شجرة كلس 
من 23سبتمبر . . . شجرة الزيتون 
من24 سبتمبر إلى تشرين 3 أكتوبر . . . شجرة البندق 
من4 أكتوبر إلى 13 أكتوبر . . . شجرة لسان عصفور 
  من14 أكتوبر إلى 23 أكتوبر . . . شجرة قيقب       
من 24 أكتوبر إلى 11 نوفمبر . . . شجرة الجوز 
من12 نوفمبر إلى 21 نوفمبر .. . . شجرة ال**تناء 
من22 نوفمبر إلى 1 ديسمبر . . . شجرة الرمادية 
من2 ديسمبر إلى 11 ديسمبر . . . شجرة شجرة نّير 
من12 ديسمبر إلى 21 ديسمبر . . . الشجرة تين 
من22 ديسمبر . . شجرة الزيتون 


شجرة التفاح:

البنية الضعيفة فيه الكثير من السّحر الجاذبية يتصف بهالة لطيفة 
حساس ومغامر ويحب الغزل يعيش دائماً حالة من الحب يحتاج أن يكون حبيب ومحبوب 
شريك مقدام كريم جداً يملك مواهب علمية يعيش يومه خالي البال وفيلسوف وخيالي . 

شجرة التنوب: 


الغامض ذواق بدرجة غير عادية صاحب كرامة يحب أي شئ عنيد مزاجي 
جميل يميل إلى الأنانية ولكنه يهتم بالمقربين منه بالأحرى الأكبر منه طموح جداً 
ودؤوب وموهوب ولكنه لا يرضي الحبيبة لديه العديد من الصدقات والعديد من الأعداء 
 و شخص يمكن الاعتماد عليه .( يحيى).ـ


شجرة الدردار:


النبيل نبيل وعقلاني شكله لطيف يملك ذوق في اللبس معتدل الطلبات 
يميل إلى أن لا يغفر أخطاء الآخرين مبتهج يفضل أن يقود لا أن ينقاد شريك أمين 
ومخلص ويحب أن يعرف جميع المواقف ويعطي قرارات عن الآخرين صاحب عقل نبيل وكريم ويملك روح الدعابة وعملي. 

شجرة السرو: 


الإخلاص ذو بنية قوية و متكيف يأخذ ما تمنحه له الحياةَ متفاءل 
ويمتلى سعادة يحب المال والمدح يكره الوحدة حبيب عاطفي الذي لا يمكن أن يكون 
حبيب عاطفي ومن الصعب أرضاه مخلص حاد الطبع ومتزمت ومهمل. 

شجرة الأرز: 

جماله نادر يعرف كيف يتكيف يحب الرفاهية والصحة الجيدة وليس خجول 
يميل أن يستصغر الأخرين . 
يتمتع بصحة جيدة واثق من نفسه لحوح غير صبور يرغب من أن يلفت نظر الآخرين يملك 
مواهب عديدة مكافح متفاءل بشكل صحي ينتظر حب صادق يستطيع أن يتخذ القرارات بسرعة 

شجرة صنوبرِ : 

الدقيق يحب الرفقة الملائمة له نشيط جداً يعرف كيف يجعل الحياة 
مريحة طبيعي رفيق جيد ولكنه نادراً ما يكون مرافق جيد ولكنه نادراً ما يكون 
ودود يقع في الحب بسهوله وبشكل عنيف ثم سريعاً ما يتوقف عن هذا الحب بنفس 
السرعة خيباته وفشله العديدة جعله مثالي جدير بالثقة وعملي 

شجرة الصفصاف:

السوداوي جميل ولكنه ملئ بالتشاؤم جذاب يملك ذوقاً حسناً وعاشق 
للجمال والسفر حالم لا يعرف الراحة لا يحب النزوات صادق يمكن أن يؤثر في 
الآخرين ولكن من الصعب العيش معه يطلب الكثير لديه حاسة جيدة يعاني من الحب 
ولكنه أحياناً يجد الشريك الذي يستطيع أن يعتمد عليه . 

شجرة الكلسِ: 

الشّك يقبل ما تقدمه له الحياة 
يكره القتال إجهاد وعمل يميل إِلى ال**لِ والتسيب، ناعم ولين يضحي من أجل 
الأصدقاء يتمتع بمواهب عديدة ولكنه لا يتمسك بوحدة منها حتى تزهر دائماً شديد 
الغيرة ومخلص. 


شجرة البلوط:

طبيعي ونشيط شجاع وقوي وصارم ومستقل وحساس لا يحب التغير يضع 
قدماه على الأرض أنه شخص صاحب الأفعال. 

شجرة البندقِ:

الاستثنائي ساحر وسهل ومتفهم يعرف كيف يعطي أنطباع جيداً لدى 
الآخرين شخصية نشيطة في الحفلات الاجتماعية يملك شعبية مزاجي ومحب صاحب نزوات 
صادق وشريك متسامح ويملك إحساس دقيق في الحكم. 

شجرة لسان العصفور: 

الحساسية ملئ بالسحر والابتهاج موهوب خالي من الأنانية يحب 
أن يلفت الانتباه يحب الحياة عاطفي ملي بالحركة لا يعرف الراحة قلق إلى درجة 
المرض سواء كان مستقل أو تابع ذواق جيد فنان سريع الغضب عاطفي رفيق جيد لا 
يسامح بسهولة . 
شجرة القيقب:

استقلال العقلِ أنه شخص غير عادي ملي بالخيال والأصالة خجول 
ومتحفظ طموح فخور ويحترم نفسه متعطش للتجارب الجديدة أحياناً عصبي المزاج فيه 
العديد من العقد يملك ذاكرة جيدة يتعلم بسهولة معقد من الحب يحب أن يكون موضع 
إعجاب . 

شجرة الجوزِ: 

العاطفة صارم غريب وملي بالتناقضات أحياناً يكون أناني وعدواني 
نبيل واسع الأفق ردوده غير متوقعه تلقائي وعفوي طموح بشكل لا محدود لا يملك 
مرونة شريك صعب المراس لا يعرف الحب بصفة دائمة وشريك نادر متكبر أحياناً مبدع 
استراتيجي شديد الغيرة والغضب لا يعرف المساومات. 

شجرة الحور: 

القلق يحب أن يتزين كثيراً غير واثق من سلوكه شجاع عند الضرورة 
يحتاج الراحة والصفاء في محيطه صعب إرضاءه غالباً وحيد مولع بالفن والطبيعة يحب 
التنظيم و يميل إلى الفلسفة يمكن الاعتماد عليه في أي موقف يأخذ المشاركة بشكل 
جدي . 

شجرة ال**تناءِ: 

الأمانة جماله غير عادي لا يفضل أن يكون موضع إعجاب لديه إحساس 
جيد بالتطور والعدالة مرح دبلوماسي حيوي لكن في رفقته حساس وسريع الغضب أحياناً 
يتفوق في تصرفاته على الأخرين يحب مرة واحدة ولكنه يواجه صعوبات في فهم الشريك 

الشجرة الرمادية:


الطّموح جذاب بشكل غير عادي مرح مندفع حيوي كثير المطالب لا 
يهتم بالنقد طموح و ذكي و موهوب يحب أن يؤمن بالقضاء والقدر يمكن أن يكون أناني 
أنه شخص محل ثقة ويمكن الاعتماد عليه بشكل كبير حبيب مخلص ومتعقل ويتحكم في 
قلبه وعقله و يأخذ المشاركة بشكل جدي . 

شجرة النير: 


الذواق جماله هادئ يهتم بمظهره ويتمتع بذوق جيد يميل إلى الأنا 
يصنع الحياة المريحة والمحتملة يميل إلى المعقول يبحث عن الشفقة والتقدير 
والشريك العاطفي يحلم بحبيب غير عادي ونادراً ما يكون سعيداً بمشاعره يشك في 
معظم الناس ومطلقاً لا يكون متأكد من القرارات ولكنه واعي جداً. 

شجرة التين:

الحساسية حساس قوي جداً، عنيد نوعاً ما مستقل لا يسمح بالتناقضات 
أو المجادلات، يحب الحياة والأطفال والعائلة والحيوانات وخاصة الفراشة يتصف 
بروح الدعابة والتسيب وال**ل ويملك موهبة علمية وذكاء. 

شجرة البتول:


الإلهام مرح وجذاب وأنيق وودود بسيط ومتواضع ومعتدل لا يحب 
الإفراط في الشئ يمقت الرذيلة يحب الحياة بالشكل طبيعي وهادئ أنه شخص ليس عاطفي 
كثيراً يمتلى بالخيال وقليل الطموح يخلق الهدوء ويرضى بالوضع. 

شجرة الزيتون:

الحكمة يحب الشمس مشاعره جميلة ودافئة واقي متوازن يتجنب العدوان


ملطوش كالعاده*_​


----------



## BishoRagheb (22 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: انت من انهي شجره*

*من9 فبراير إلى 18 فبراير . . . شجرة الأرز 

شجرة الأرز:

جماله نادر يعرف كيف يتكيف يحب الرفاهية والصحة الجيدة وليس خجول
يميل أن يستصغر الأخرين .
يتمتع بصحة جيدة واثق من نفسه لحوح غير صبور يرغب من أن يلفت نظر الآخرين يملك
مواهب عديدة مكافح متفاءل بشكل صحي ينتظر حب صادق يستطيع أن يتخذ القرارات بسرعة 


ميرسيي ياباشا
موضوع حلو​*


----------



## مريم12 (22 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: انت من انهي شجره*

*موضوع رائع يا عياد
ميررررررررررسى ليك
و ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: انت من انهي شجره*



BishoRagheb قال:


> *من9 فبراير إلى 18 فبراير . . . شجرة الأرز
> 
> شجرة الأرز:
> 
> ...



_*يا هلا يا هلا 
بيشو بيه بحاله هنا 
انت طلعت من موالدي شهر فقراير قصدي فبراير هههه
ميرسي يا باشا لمرورك 
وكل سنه وانت طيب  ( بمناسبه شهر رمضان طبعا ) :263na:*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: انت من انهي شجره*



مريم12 قال:


> *موضوع رائع يا عياد
> ميررررررررررسى ليك
> و ربنا يبارك حياتك​*



ميرسي مريم لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يفرح قلبك 
وكل سنه وانتي طيبه ( عيد عذراء سعيد عليكي )


----------



## نور الدين محمود (22 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: انت من انهي شجره*

موضوع جميل يأخى أنا من شجره الك ستناء


----------



## white rose (5 ديسمبر 2009)

*من اي شجره انت؟؟ .......*

*حبيت جيبلكن هالموضوع

هو شوي طويل بس عجبني كتير

و يا رب تحبوه كمان

​**انظر في الأسفل لتعرف معنى شجرتك

23 ديسمبر إلى 1 يناير ........ شجرة التفاح
2 يناير إلى 11 يناير . .... . . شجرة تنوب
12 يناير إلى 24 يناير . .... . شجرة الدردار
25 يناير إلى 3 فبراير ….... شجرة سرو
4 فبراير إلى 8 فبراير ......... شجرة حور
9 فبراير إلى 18 فبراير ... . شجرة الأرز
19 فبراير إلى 28 فبراير . . . شجرة صنوبر
1 مارس إلى 10 مارس .… الشّجرة صفصاف
11 مارس إلى 20 مارس .. . شجرة كلس
21 مارس . ............ ......... . شجرة البلّوط
22مارس إلى 31 مارس....... . . . شجرة البندق
1 إبريل إلى 10 أبريل ...... . شجرة لسان العصفور
11 إبريل إلى 20 أبريل . ..... شجرة قيقب
21 أبريل إلى 30 أبريل ... . . شجرة جوز
1 مايو إلى 14 مايو. ...... شجرة الحور
15 مايو إلى 24 مايو .... . شجرة الكستناء
25 مايو إلى 3 يونيو ...... . شجرة رمادية
4 حزيران إلى 13 يونيو . .. . شجرة نّير
14 يونيو إلى 23 يونيو . ..... . الشّجرة تين
24 يونيو . . ............ ...... شجرة البتول
25 يونيو 4 يوليو . ......... . شجرة التفاح
5 يوليو إلى 14 يوليو ..... . . شجرة تنّوب
15 يوليو 1إلى 25 يوليو …... شجرة دردار
26 يوليو إلى 4 أغسطس …..... شجرة سرو
5أغسطس إلى 13 أغسطس .... . شجرة حور
14 أغسطس إلى 23 أغسطس ... . . شجرة الأرز
24 أغسطس إلى 2 سبتمبر . ...... . شجرة صنوبر
3 سبتمبر إلى 12 سبتمبر . . ....... الشّجرة صفصاف
13 سبتمبر إلى 22 سبتمبر ......... . شجرة كلس
23 سبتمبر . ...... .......... شجرة الزيتون
24 سبتمبر إلى تشرين 3 أكتوبر ..... . . شجرة البندق
4 أكتوبر إلى 13 أكتوبر . .......... . شجرة لسان عصفور
14 أكتوبر إلى 23 أكتوبر . ...... . شجرة قيقب
من 24 أكتوبر إلى 11 نوفمبر . ....... . شجرة الجوز
12 نوفمبر إلى 21 نوفمبر . ........ . شجرة الكستناء
22 نوفمبر إلى 1 ديسمبر . ........... . شجرة الرمادية
2 ديسمبر إلى 11 ديسمبر . .......... . شجرة شجرة نّير
12 ديسمبر إلى 21 ديسمبر ......... . . الشجرة تين
22 ديسمبر . ............ ......... ........ شجرة الزيتون


شجرة التفاح: البنية الضعيفة
فيه الكثير من السّحر الجاذبية يتصف بهالة لطيفة حساس
ومغامر ويحب الغزل يعيش دائماً حالة من الحب يحتاج أن
يكون حبيب ومحبوب شريك مقدام كريم جداً يملك مواهب
علمية يعيش يومه خالي البال وفيلسوف وخيالي
____________ _________ _________ ________
شجرة التنوب: الغامض
ذواق بدرجة غير عادية صاحب كرامة يحب أي شئ عنيد
مزاجي جميل يميل إلى الأنانية ولكنه يهتم بالمقربين منه
بالأحرى الأكبر منه طموح جداً ودؤوب وموهوب ولكنه لا
يرضي الحبيبة لديه العديد من الصدقات والعديد من
الأعداء و شخص يمكن الاعتماد عليه .
____________ _________ _________ ____
شجرة الدردار: النبيل
نبيل وعقلاني شكله لطيف يملك ذوق في اللبس معتدل
الطلبات يميل إلى أن لا يغفر أخطاء الآخرين مبتهج يفضل
أن يقود لا أن ينقاد شريك أمين ومخلص ويحب أن يعرف
جميع المواقف ويعطي قرارات عن الآخرين صاحب عقل
نبيل وكريم ويملك روح الدعابة وعملي.
____________ _________ _________ _____
شجرة السرو: الإخلاص
ذو بنية قوية و متكيف يأخذ ما تمنحه له الحياةَ متفاءل
ويمتلى سعادة يحب المال والمدح يكره الوحدة حبيب
عاطفي الذي لا يمكن أن يكون حبيب عاطفي
ومن الصعب أرضاه مخلص حاد الطبع ومتزمت ومهمل.
____________ _________ _________ _____
شجرة الأرز: الإيمان
جماله نادر يعرف كيف يتكيف يحب الرفاهية والصحة
الجيدة وليس خجول يميل أن يستصغر الأخرين
يتمتع بصحة جيدة واثق من نفسه لحوح غير صبور
يرغب من أن يلفت نظر الآخرين يملك مواهب عديدة
مكافح متفاءل بشكل صحي ينتظر حب صادق
يستطيع أن يتخذ القرارات بسرعة.
____________ _________ _________ _____
شجرة الصنوبرِ : الدقيق
يحب الرفقة الملائمة له نشيط جداً يعرف كيف يجعل
الحياة مريحة طبيعي رفيق جيد ولكنه نادراً ما يكون
مرافق جيد ولكنه نادراً ما يكون ودود يقع في الحب
بسهوله وبشكل عنيف ثم سريعاً ما يتوقف عن
هذا الحب بنفس السرعة خيباته وفشله العديدة
جعله مثالي جدير بالثقة وعملي .
____________ _________ _________ _____
شجرة الصفصاف: السوداوي
جميل ولكنه ملئ بالتشاؤم جذاب يملك ذوقاً حسناً
وعاشق للجمال والسفر حالم لا يعرف الراحة يحب
النزوات صادق يمكن أن يؤثر في الآخرين ولكن من
الصعب العيش معه يطلب الكثير لديه حاسة جيدة
يعاني من الحب ولكنه أحياناً يجد الشريك الذي
يستطيع أن يعتمد عليه .
____________ _________ _________ _____
شجرة الكلسِ: الشّك
يقبل ما تقدمه له الحياة بطريقة هادئة يكره
المشاجرات ساحر وسهل ومتفهم يعرف كيف يعطي أنطباع
جيداً لدى الآخرين
ناعم يكره القتال  
ولين يضحي من أجل الأصدقاء
يتمتع بمواهب عديدة ولكنه لا يتمسك بوحدة
منها حتى تزهر شديد
الغيرة ومخلص.
____________ _________ _________ _____
شجرة البلوط: 
طبيعي ونشيط شجاع وقوي وصارم ومستقل
وحساس لا يحب التغير يضع قدماه على الأرض
أنه شخص صاحب الأفعال.
____________ _________ _________ _____
شجرة البندقِ: الاستثنائي
ساحر وسهل ومتفهم يعرف كيف يعطي أنطباع
جيداً لدى الآخرين شخصية نشيطة في الحفلات
الاجتماعية يملك شعبية مزاجي ومحب صاحب
نزوات صادق وشريك متسامح ويملك إحساس
دقيق في الحكم.
____________ _________ _________ _____
شجرة لسان العصفور: الحساسية
ملئ بالسحر والابتهاج موهوب خالي من الأنانية
يحب أن يلفت الانتباه يحب الحياة عاطفي ملي
بالحركة لا يعرف الراحة قلق إلى درجة المرض
سواء كان مستقل أو تابع ذواق جيد فنان سريع
الغضب عاطفي رفيق جيد لا يسامح بسهولة .
____________ _________ _________ _____
شجرة القيقب: استقلال العقلِ
أنه شخص غير عادي ملي بالخيال والأصالة خجول
ومتحفظ طموح فخور ويحترم نفسه متعطش للتجارب
الجديدة أحياناً عصبي المزاج فيه العديد من العقد
يملك ذاكرة جيدة يتعلم بسهولة معقد من
الحب يحب أن يكون موضع إعجاب .
____________ _________ _________ _____
شجرة الجوزِ: العاطفة
صارم غريب وملي بالتناقضات أحياناً يكون أناني
وعدواني نبيل واسع الأفق ردوده غير متوقعه
تلقائي وعفوي طموح بشكل لا محدود لا يملك
مرونة شريك صعب المراس لا يعرف الحب بصفة
دائمة وشريك نادر متكبر أحياناً مبدع استراتيجي
شديد الغيرة والغضب لا يعرف المساومات.
____________ _________ _________ _____
شجرة الحور: القلق
يحب أن يتزين كثيراً غير واثق من سلوكه شجاع
عند الضرورة يحتاج الراحة والصفاء في محيطه صعب
إرضاءه غالباً وحيد مولع بالفن والطبيعة يحب
التنظيم و يميل إلى الفلسفة يمكن الاعتماد عليه
في أي موقف يأخذ المشاركة بشكل جدي .
____________ _________ _________ _____
شجرة الكستناءِ: الأمانة
جماله غير عادي لا يفضل أن يكون موضع إعجاب لديه
إحساس جيد بالتطور والعدالة مرح دبلوماسي حيوي
لكن في رفقته حساس وسريع الغضب أحياناً يتفوق
في تصرفاته على الأخرين يحب مرة واحدة ولكنه يواجه
صعوبات في فهم الشريك .
____________ _________ _________ _____
الشجرة الرمادية: الطّموح
جذاب بشكل غير عادي مرح مندفع حيوي كثير المطالب
لا يهتم بالنقد طموح و ذكي و موهوب يحب أن لا يؤمن
بالقضاء والقدر يمكن أن يكون أناني أنه شخص محل
ثقة ويمكن الاعتماد عليه بشكل كبير حبيب مخلص
ومتعقل ويتحكم في قلبه وعقله و يأخذ
المشاركة بشكل جدي .
____________ _________ _________ _____
شجرة النير: الذواق
جماله هادئ يهتم بمظهره ويتمتع بذوق جيد يميل إلى
الأنا يصنع الحياة المريحة والمحتملة يميل إلى المعقول
يبحث عن الشفقة والتقدير والشريك العاطفي يحلم
بحبيب غير عادي ونادراً ما يكون سعيداً بمشاعره يشك
في معظم الناس ومطلقاً لا يكون متأكد من القرارات
ولكنه واعي جداً.
____________ _________ _________ _____
شجرة التين: الحساسية
حساس قوي جداً، عنيد نوعاً ما مستقل لا يسمح
بالتناقضات أو المجادلات، يحب الحياة والأطفال والعائلة
والحيوانات وخاصة الفراشة يتصف بروح الدعابة
والتسيب والكسل ويملك موهبة علمية وذكاء.
____________ _________ _________ _____
شجرة البتول: الإلهام
مرح وجذاب وأنيق وودود بسيط ومتواضع ومعتدل لا يحب
الإفراط في الشئ يمقت الرذيلة يحب الحياة بالشكل
طبيعي وهادئ أنه شخص ليس عاطفي كثيراً يمتلى
بالخيال وقليل الطموح يخلق الهدوء ويرضى بالوضع.
____________ _________ _________ _____
شجرة الزيتون: الحكمة
يحب الشمس مشاعره جميلة ودافئة
واقي متوازن يتجنب العدوات والعنف
متسامح مبتهج هادئ لديه حس التطور
____________ ______​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (5 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: من اي شجره انت؟؟ .......*



> *شجرة الكستناءِ: الأمانة
> جماله غير عادي لا يفضل أن يكون موضع إعجاب لديه
> إحساس جيد بالتطور والعدالة مرح دبلوماسي حيوي
> لكن في رفقته حساس وسريع الغضب أحياناً يتفوق
> ...



*
**ميرسى وايت روزز*
*موضوع جميل *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*
​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (5 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: من اي شجره انت؟؟ .......*

*



			شجرة الكلسِ: الشّك
يقبل ما تقدمه له الحياة بطريقة هادئة يكره
المشاجرات ساحر وسهل ومتفهم يعرف كيف يعطي أنطباع
جيداً لدى الآخرين
ناعم يكره القتال
ولين يضحي من أجل الأصدقاء
يتمتع بمواهب عديدة ولكنه لا يتمسك بوحدة
منها حتى تزهر شديد
الغيرة ومخلص.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


انا دة مرسية خالص ​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (6 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: من اي شجره انت؟؟ .......*



> شجرة البندقِ: الاستثنائي
> ساحر وسهل ومتفهم يعرف كيف يعطي أنطباع
> جيداً لدى الآخرين شخصية نشيطة في الحفلات
> الاجتماعية يملك شعبية مزاجي ومحب صاحب
> ...




دا انا 

ميرسي يا وايت روز
موضوع لذيذ جدااااااااااااا
يسوع يرعاكي​


----------



## white rose (6 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: من اي شجره انت؟؟ .......*



+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *
> **ميرسى وايت روزز*
> *موضوع جميل *
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*
> ​



*ميرسي بريسكلا

شجرة حلوة كتير ياللي بتعبر عنك*


----------



## kalimooo (6 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: من اي شجره انت؟؟ .......*


جميل  يا روز

شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع الجميل


ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: من اي شجره انت؟؟ .......*

*



الشجرة الرمادية: الطّموح
جذاب بشكل غير عادي مرح مندفع حيوي كثير المطالب
لا يهتم بالنقد طموح و ذكي و موهوب يحب أن لا يؤمن
بالقضاء والقدر يمكن أن يكون أناني أنه شخص محل
ثقة ويمكن الاعتماد عليه بشكل كبير حبيب مخلص
ومتعقل ويتحكم في قلبه وعقله و يأخذ
المشاركة بشكل جدي .


أنقر للتوسيع...

 

موضوع جميل
شكراعلى الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك*​*
*


----------



## white rose (7 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: من اي شجره انت؟؟ .......*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *
> 
> انا دة مرسية خالص ​*



*ميرسي الك يا عسل

الرب يبارك حياتك*


----------



## youhnna (7 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: من اي شجره انت؟؟ .......*

شجرة النير: الذواق
جماله هادئ يهتم بمظهره ويتمتع بذوق جيد يميل إلى
الأنا يصنع الحياة المريحة والمحتملة يميل إلى المعقول
يبحث عن الشفقة والتقدير والشريك العاطفي يحلم
بحبيب غير عادي ونادراً ما يكون سعيداً بمشاعره يشك
في معظم الناس ومطلقاً لا يكون متأكد من القرارات
ولكنه واعي جداً.
____________ _________ _________ *شكراااا وايت
موضوع لذيذ
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## white rose (8 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: من اي شجره انت؟؟ .......*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> دا انا
> 
> ميرسي يا وايت روز
> موضوع لذيذ جدااااااااااااا
> يسوع يرعاكي​



*ميرسي يا نيفين

دانت عسل خالص

الرب يباركك*


----------



## marcelino (8 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: من اي شجره انت؟؟ .......*

شجرة التين: الحساسية
حساس قوي جداً، عنيد نوعاً ما مستقل لا يسمح
بالتناقضات أو المجادلات، يحب الحياة والأطفال والعائلة
والحيوانات وخاصة الفراشة يتصف بروح الدعابة
والتسيب والكسل ويملك موهبة علمية وذكاء.

*واااااو ثانكس كتييييير*​


----------



## وليم تل (8 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: من اي شجره انت؟؟ .......*

*15 يوليو 1إلى 25 يوليو …... شجرة دردار*


*شجرة الدردار: النبيل*
* نبيل وعقلاني شكله لطيف يملك ذوق في اللبس معتدل*
* الطلبات يميل إلى أن لا يغفر أخطاء الآخرين مبتهج يفضل*
* أن يقود لا أن ينقاد شريك أمين ومخلص ويحب أن يعرف*
* جميع المواقف ويعطي قرارات عن الآخرين صاحب عقل*
* نبيل وكريم ويملك روح الدعابة وعملي.*


وشكرا وايت روز
على الموضوع الجميل
ودمتى بود​


----------



## white rose (19 يناير 2010)

*رد: من اي شجره انت؟؟ .......*



كليمو قال:


> جميل  يا روز
> 
> شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع الجميل
> 
> ...




*شكرا كليمو

مرورك و مزاياك هي الأحلى


الرب يباركك*


----------



## white rose (19 يناير 2010)

*رد: من اي شجره انت؟؟ .......*



kokoman قال:


> *
> 
> 
> موضوع جميل
> ...



*شكرا ليك يا كوكو

شكرا لمرورك الرائع

الرب يباركك*


----------



## grges monir (19 يناير 2010)

*رد: من اي شجره انت؟؟ .......*



> شجرة السرو: الإخلاص
> ذو بنية قوية و متكيف يأخذ ما تمنحه له الحياةَ متفاءل
> ويمتلى سعادة يحب المال والمدح يكره الوحدة حبيب
> عاطفي الذي لا يمكن أن يكون حبيب عاطفي
> ومن الصعب أرضاه مخلص حاد الطبع ومتزمت ومهمل


*انا كدة*:new2::new2:
*معرفش بقى ههههههه*


----------



## JOJE (19 يناير 2010)

*رد: من اي شجره انت؟؟ .......*

شجرة البندقِ: الاستثنائي
ساحر وسهل ومتفهم يعرف كيف يعطي أنطباع
جيداً لدى الآخرين شخصية نشيطة في الحفلات
الاجتماعية يملك شعبية مزاجي ومحب صاحب
نزوات صادق وشريك متسامح ويملك إحساس
دقيق في الحكم.
____________ _________ _________ _____
انا شجره البندق
 شكرا ليك جدا


----------



## white rose (21 يناير 2010)

*رد: من اي شجره انت؟؟ .......*



youhnna قال:


> شجرة النير: الذواق
> جماله هادئ يهتم بمظهره ويتمتع بذوق جيد يميل إلى
> الأنا يصنع الحياة المريحة والمحتملة يميل إلى المعقول
> يبحث عن الشفقة والتقدير والشريك العاطفي يحلم
> ...





*شكرا الك يا يوحنا


الرب يبارك حياتك*


----------



## white rose (21 يناير 2010)

*رد: من اي شجره انت؟؟ .......*



marcelino قال:


> شجرة التين: الحساسية
> حساس قوي جداً، عنيد نوعاً ما مستقل لا يسمح
> بالتناقضات أو المجادلات، يحب الحياة والأطفال والعائلة
> والحيوانات وخاصة الفراشة يتصف بروح الدعابة
> ...



*ثانكس كبييييييرة الك يا مارسيلينو
شجرة حلوة كتير

الرب يباركك*


----------



## white rose (23 يناير 2010)

*رد: من اي شجره انت؟؟ .......*



وليم تل قال:


> *15 يوليو 1إلى 25 يوليو …... شجرة دردار*
> 
> 
> *شجرة الدردار: النبيل*
> ...



*شكرا الك يا وليم 

شجرة الدردار من الأشجار الرائعة

الرب يباركك*


----------



## white rose (24 يناير 2010)

*رد: من اي شجره انت؟؟ .......*



grges monir قال:


> *انا كدة*:new2::new2:
> *معرفش بقى ههههههه*



*طب و انت ليش زعلان

كمان عندك شجرة حلوة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2010)

*رد: انت من انهي شجره*

*تم الدمج​*


----------



## white rose (24 فبراير 2010)

*رد: من اي شجره انت؟؟ .......*



joje قال:


> شجرة البندقِ: الاستثنائي
> ساحر وسهل ومتفهم يعرف كيف يعطي أنطباع
> جيداً لدى الآخرين شخصية نشيطة في الحفلات
> الاجتماعية يملك شعبية مزاجي ومحب صاحب
> ...



*يعني شجرة استثنائية

اكيد انت  عسل*


----------



## white rose (24 فبراير 2010)

*رد: انت من انهي شجره*



dona nabil قال:


> *تم الدمج​*



*شكرا يا دونا

الرب يبارك تعبكم*


----------



## النهيسى (24 فبراير 2010)

*من25 يناير إلى 3 فبراير ... شجرة سرو


شكرا للموضوع الجميل جدا جدا



​*


----------



## الرب بحبني (25 فبراير 2010)

*شكرااااا كثير*
*اكثر من رائع*
*انا شخرة الصفصاف!!*​


----------



## mora 2009 (24 أكتوبر 2010)

*ميرسى يا قمر*
*موضوع روعة*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (1 نوفمبر 2010)

mora 2009 قال:


> *ميرسى يا قمر*​
> 
> *موضوع روعة*​


*ميرسى ليكى انتى يا سكرتى*​


----------



## christianbible5 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

> من14 أكتوبر إلى 23 أكتوبر . . . شجرة قيقب


ميرسي الك يا غالية...

ربنا يبارك عمرك...


----------



## +bent el malek+ (1 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> ميرسي الك يا غالية...
> 
> ربنا يبارك عمرك...


 
*ميرسى خالص على زوق حضرتك *
*نورت الموضوع*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 نوفمبر 2010)

*جميل جدا*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (2 نوفمبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *جميل جدا*​


*انتى الى جميلة يا بطوطة*
*نورتى الموضوع*​


----------

